# could my female cockatiel be male?



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

When i got her she was very quiet, then started it slowly let herself and be comfortable and hear a chirp or two here and there, now she's constantly singing and she copied my older cockatiels song too. Don't get me wrong her singing is very beautiful but i thought females rarely sing/chirp? she's singing constantly everyday. To be honest my male cockatiel is more quiet than her now. the petstore told me she was female


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Your 'tiel could possibly be a male then. It is pretty rare for females to do that. Unless what you have described are hormonal noises like this (they shouldn't be doing that to their female 'tiel it makes them hormonal, aggressive, and they can start to lay eggs o.o):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P68mKha6CHw

My pet store told me my 'tiel was male. So I was waiting months for yellow feathers to grow in on her face, I finally just got a blood test on her because the store also couldn't tell me how old my 'tiel was and I was tired of waiting/guessing. It turned out she was female and never trust the pet store unless they have evidence! :S


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray chirps a lot, sometimes in response to me, but she never sings, whistles or copies sounds. She is female, despite her name! I had the opposite revelation to you when I'd had her a few weeks


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Females can chirp/squawk but it is usually simple noises, I have seen a few who can wolf whistle but nothing more complicated than that. You probably have a boy; but you'll see if a molt brings out his white face.


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> Your 'tiel could possibly be a male then. It is pretty rare for females to do that. Unless what you have described are hormonal noises like this (they shouldn't be doing that to their female 'tiel it makes them hormonal, aggressive, and they can start to lay eggs o.o):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P68mKha6CHw
> 
> My pet store told me my 'tiel was male. So I was waiting months for yellow feathers to grow in on her face, I finally just got a blood test on her because the store also couldn't tell me how old my 'tiel was and I was tired of waiting/guessing. It turned out she was female and never trust the pet store unless they have evidence! :S


uh oh she makes similar sounds like in vids but i only scratch her head and 1 time i was petting her back and she started rubbing her tail then i realized it was very bad but still.. she has no colorful cheeks and doubt she will cuz shes all grey with some zebra like stripes on her tail.. i have no pics on my phone atm ill show pic tomorrow if need be


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Yeah! It would be helpful to know what mutation she is. If she is just a normal gray then she isn't a male unless all of her tail feathers eventually turn dark gray and she looks more like Spiky in your signature there. If she still has her little 'stripy pajamas' those little yellow stripy feathers then you can still say she could be a female. 

Maybe she was just hormonal? Yes, try not to pet her like that. They don't behave very well when they start getting hormonal!


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh wow.. Angel never makes those noises like the video- she chirps really loud and squawks a lot .. She is always making noises very loud. She is female right?


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

got some pics here


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. He's getting a white face there. He's a cock


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Looking at those pics, I would say she is female.


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Yep. He's getting a white face there. He's a cock


omg i feel so sad right now  I was so eager when i was getting a female


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Lady Light said:


> omg i feel so sad right now  I was so eager when i was getting a female


Why was his/her gender that important?


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

Jaguar said:


> Why was his/her gender that important?


Well I already have a male, so i wanted a female (not to mate just to have a female one) i'm not saying i totally dont want her now but i wanted a female just cause their behavior is different .. hope you understand


----------

